# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  این سوال فیزیک رو کسی میتونه حل کنه؟

## rezzanr

رادار دوپلری در فاصله 1000 متری خود برای اندازه گیری تندی دو خودرو امواج صوتی با سرعت 320 را میفرستد. اگر دو خودرو در همان لحظه با سرعت های متفاوت از فاصله 1000 متری رادار به سمت آن حرکت کنند و در حالی که رادار با اختلاف زمانی یک ثانیه صوت ها را دریافت کند و. سرعت اولین خودرو 80 متر بر ثانیه و سرعت خودرو دوم کمتر باشد. سرعت خودرو دوم چند متر بر ثانیه است؟


این سوال برگرفته از فعالیت صفحه 80 کتاب

----------


## rezzanr

فایل پیوست 100339 


​اینم ببینم کسی میتونه حل کنه .

----------


## REZa_meh

مشخص نکرده تو کدوم  لوله بریزیم کدوم سه برابر اون یکی

----------


## REZa_meh

میشه-34

----------

